# Outlander 1000xt action!



## Outty1000XT (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, new to the forum here and I thought I'd get started by posting up some vids of some rides from the last month or so. My bike is a 2013 Can Am Outlander 1000XT Camo. Mods so far are 29.5 Outlaw2's skinnies all around, RDC 2in lift, custom home made snorkels, and a RDC Superman Rad kit is on the way!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks good man! welcome to the forum, that ride at bamboo looked like good conditions!


----------



## Outty1000XT (Aug 22, 2012)

jrpro130 said:


> Looks good man! welcome to the forum, that ride at bamboo looked like good conditions!


Thanks bro! Yea Bamboo was good except for all the cow crap everywhere lol. The Humps was really sick this past Sunday, really tested out the snorkels. Thinking of doing 8th st this weekend if you wanna join.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'd love to, going to wait and see what happens with the bike though! It's for sale


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet bike! And nice vid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great vids & Welcome!


----------

